# Factory Crimson Trace On The SP101 Question



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks like Crimson Trace makes two different models for the SP101. Does anyone know which of the two is on the factory equiped SP101? It looks like one is hard polymer for about $195 and the other is a rubber with a master on/off switch for about $277. Is the rubber one that much better than the plastic one? If I go this route it will probably be on a 357 model. Thanks.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got the hard plastic on mine and they are amazingly comfortable. I do wish for the master on and off switch occasionally, but they are really comfortable and make the pistol feel a lot smaller


----------

